# Why is Naruto so popular?



## machomuu (Jul 23, 2011)

A simple question, why is it so popular?  The reason I ask is I used to watch/read it, loved it, I watched the entire show and read through to the beginning of the Akatsuki vs. Elder Counci Arc, then noticed how boring and generic it was, and how...generic and in Naruto's case, annoying and personalityless the characters were, and just how boring it was as a whole and my love turned to hate.  So my question is, why is it so popular?  I really want to know what I ever saw in that show.

I mean, I can still read/watch it because there is a part of me that can still stand it.  The games are fun, too, UN 1-3 were amazing, and Rise of a Ninja/Broken Bonds were fun, too.  It's the show/manga I can't stand (for the most part).


----------



## Nujui (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a matter of opinion really. Personally, I thought it was "ok" to say the least. The games based off it were also "ok" to me.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 23, 2011)

The masses like generic stuff.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 23, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> It's a matter of opinion really. Personally, I thought it was "ok" to say the least. The games based off it were also "ok" to me.


True, it is opinion, but what riles me up is that a show of Naruto's quality should not be that popular imo.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 23, 2011)

Naruto for me is a show I won't watch for months. Then I'll binge and watch like 30 eps of it in a weekend and get sick of it again.  I last did that like hmmz... 4 or 5 months ago.

EDIT: Yeah, I know this didn't answer the question Why is Dragon Ball so popular? That' what I really want to know, lol That a series I can't stand.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 23, 2011)

Naruto is based towards a child to young teen demographic (in the US at least). It is shown on children based networks, the blood is basically non-existent, and it is very friendly for kids in the long run as just sort of an action show. When you're young, it's easy to ignore the fact that underneath it all, it is pretty much a steaming pile. As you get older and get a sense of taste for television, you'll likely find the likes of Naruto childish, generic, and unbearable. You have to remember though, as you get older, it is no longer made to appeal to you.

Now, look at how many young people there are on the internet anymore. Now, imagine they like Naruto and google it. They find a forum about it and start posting in that 10 year old never been on a forum before way (oh man, looking at posts from the first forum I joined makes me cringe). With the amount of kids glued to the TV and consumer electronics in general, it isn't hard to see how something so popular among the kids could just get kind of out of hand.

Overall though, it's popularity has decreased. I see less and less about it, and its TV air time is substantially less than it once was. I think its time has nearly gone.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 23, 2011)

i liked it until i realized its nothing but flashbacks and super long conversation
also naruto is a spammer  all he uses is rasengan
and he always yelling sasuke or garra names


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 23, 2011)

I didn't start liking Naruto in tell the sasuke retrieval arc & the start of shippuden before that the anime wasn't very appealing I. was still into inuyasha


----------



## Nujui (Jul 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's your opinion. Other people think Naruto's quality is good. It really is a matter of opinion.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 23, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> I didn't start liking Naruto in tell the sasuke retrieval arc & the start of shippuden before that the anime wasn't very appealing I. was still into inuyasha
> Oddly enough I still like Inuyasha.  The reason for this is more because I like the author Rumiko Takahashi.  Though I'm more into Ranma 1/2, a very underrated manga imo.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's my opinion.  However, unlike finding out how good a show is, it is humanly possible to factually find out something's quality, and my previous statement is only an opinion because I haven't yet verified the fact.


----------



## Nujui (Jul 23, 2011)

Factually yes, but like Ikki said.


The masses like generic stuff.

I'm not saying you're opinion isn't factually right, but a lot of people still like the show despite it's quality.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 23, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Factually yes, but like Ikki said.
> 
> 
> The masses like generic stuff.
> ...


You're completely right, and that's the sad part...and I'm not saying it's a bad show, but...  As of now, it'd be wrong to state my opinion as fact as long as I have proof, but the worst part is that the show is so popular, but it's content isn't worth imo.

Of course, I guess until the day that we can prove a show, game, book, or manga's worth, I'll have to settle with Ikki's quote.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 23, 2011)

You all jealous cause you cannot do this. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9dJjyyqJ14&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Though I'm more into Ranma 1/2, a very underrated manga imo.



I read every issue of that when I was 11 or 12. It was awesome.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 23, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> You all jealous cause you cannot do this.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9dJjyyqJ14&feature=related[/youtube]


Have you seen the guys in Naruto?  They can't do that.  Heck, their sense of stealth doesn't even make sense (Yeah, an orange jumpsuit, that'll blend in real well)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen to that. 


I do not entirely hate Naruto. If you were to compare it o something like Bleach then Naruto being immensely popular makes sense. There are good manga out there. I find Air Gear is alright. It can be on the slow side IMO. I enjoy One Piece as well. (GFTO haters) Other than that, I have not personally read a great manga since Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## MadClaw (Jul 23, 2011)

The epic battles and the effort they have to put into their jutsu to make those battles better. That's why its awesome.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 23, 2011)

Naruto would be so much better if this happened to 4th Hokage.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1iqJqNHX_g[/youtube]


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 23, 2011)

Why is WoW popular?
Why are iThings popular?
Why is Naruto popular?

People are retarded, and they're retarded in masses. That's why. Let 'em be.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 23, 2011)

Part 1 built it's fanbase I guess.
I for one hate Naruto now, I used to like it but that was before I discovered One Piece.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 23, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Naruto would be so much better if this happened to 4th Hokage.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1iqJqNHX_g[/youtube]



That may be the greatest thing I have ever witnessed.


----------



## ninditsu (Jul 23, 2011)

the fifth hokage may have two BIG things to do with the anime's/manga's popularity



if you guys didn't get my hinting, show spoiler


Spoiler



Tsunade's huge breasts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














   LOL


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 23, 2011)

Because it has ninjas, lots of screaming and loud explosions.
Almost every ten-year old boy likes that kind of stuff.

I know I used to watch and read Naruto when I was younger. I don't do it anymore, though because of how dull the story is.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

I both love it and hate it.
I love the storyline...
But I hate that every fucking episode is a flashback to the episode where sasuke left.
+ Every battle is stretched to 10 episodes, just to make the episodes longer.


----------



## Telal (Jul 23, 2011)

I love how the DBZ fan commented that he hated how Naruto spams the same attack and yells the same things too often....


----------



## RiotShooter (Jul 23, 2011)

I havent watched the show in ages but I still read the manga every week.  Its something to do and to look forward to every week.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 23, 2011)

Telal said:
			
		

> I love how the DBZ fan commented that he hated how Naruto spams the same attack and yells the same things too often....




TROLLOLOLOLOLOL



On Topic...

The reason Naruto is popular?

[1]  Main character that nobody likes at the beginning
[2]  Train a little, get into some fight, do same retarded thing every time.
[3]  ???
[4]  Profit

That's it in a nutshell. Kids like to see a guy who can do the same shit every fucking time and somehow everyone thinks he's "the man" or summat. Everything else plays second fiddle to it. Which is kind of sad, because if you take the Naruto-Sasuke-Sakura thing out of it, some of it is actually pretty good [a bit cliched, but still good nevertheless].


----------



## prowler (Jul 23, 2011)

Babys first anime.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

i don't like the story that much anymore....i'm not getting surprised that much. and doesn't look forward to what will happen next. i like some of the comedy, though it's mostly serious(or emo) now.(manga)
i just like the characters. and i just want to see them in action and what happens to them. 

naruto's sage mode and 9 tails chakra mode.
sasuke. a bit emo? he's just dark.
sakura. i just like her looks a bit. and she's a strong medic.
hinata 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . she's so shy, so cute.
shikumaru, excellent shinobi.
temari, i find her hawt.


oh and the thought of having a very strong nine-tailed fox inside you?


----------



## Nebz (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh lawd Naruto!
I never honestly had a really big problem with this series. I've watched it from the beginning to a good portion a Shippuden and just fell out of it.... It became more of the same and I couldn't stand it. It's probably the same reason why I don't have as much love for anime as my friends since I don't really have patience for those few shows that are just "more of the same" each season or episode.

Out of curiosity, I've asked my friends what keeps them glued to the show but I get nothing but responses close to "You hate everything that's good!".

It was a decent show but I just feel it has dragged on far too long.


----------



## Raika (Jul 23, 2011)

I used to watch it. Forced myself to finish the first season years ago (English dub to make things worse), dropped Shippuuden (or however the hell it's spelled) 2 years ago because I couldn't take how draggy the anime was. 

I tried to watch the episode where I left off a few months ago to give it another chance (didn't want to be some biased bitch who hated it unreasonably), but I just didn't like it. 

I was forcing myself to finish the episode, and instead of going "Damn this is exciting, I want to know what's going to happen next!" I went "Oh god, is the episode gonna end soon? *checks time left and groans*" instead.


----------



## Theraima (Jul 23, 2011)

I also watched it for a looong time and about two years ago I started watching One Piece & FMA:B and Naruto just faded away and then I started to realize how boring it is. I tried to watch a few episodes, but I always ended up doing something else. There are actually two characters that I still like, Neji and Shikamaru. Theyre just awesome. 

"Why is it so popular?" - I'm guessing there isnt really one right answer, dumb people are dumb. When I was still at fifth or sixth class everyone else was watching Naruto also. Then, we got older and no one watches it anymore..

The games are actually decent, imo.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> The masses like generic stuff.


So you are saying Naruto is generic?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 23, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's very generic.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 23, 2011)

Define what means generic to you.
Thats just lol.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 23, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Define what means generic to you.
> Thats just lol.


It follows the same plot that 90% of all anime follows with little changes done to it. Not to mention most of Naruto is filler at this point.
I am not saying it's bad, I am just saying it's predicable with little to no changes done to it, it plays it safe and doesn't take chances, the same can be said of most anime these days.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

TBH I find Naruto a not bad series.
But the fan-made yaio is great!


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jul 23, 2011)

Huh? It's still popular?
I thought it was only popular for a few weeks...

Naruto sucks.


----------



## soulbad (Jul 23, 2011)

Honestly I have to say that Naruto is somewhat unique. I've watched plenty of anime, and while I don't watch Naruto anymore I can't objectively say that it was generic. Of course it's not the greatest anime I've ever seen, but it's not horrible either.

I think another question to ask is, why must people hate on anything that's popular?

These things aren't usually as great as the masses make them out to be, but obviously they're doing something right to gain that favoritism.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 23, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naruto is very generic.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 23, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Part 1 built it's fanbase I guess.
> I for one hate Naruto now, I used to like it but that was before I discovered One Piece.
> That's another thing, I'm sure you guys have heard of "The Big Three", which are basically the 3 most notable and mainstream anime at any time.  Well at this point in time I think it's still Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece.  A few years ago I stopped really caring about One Piece unintentionally a couple years ago at the beginning of the "Skypiea" arc.  Well about two months ago I started reading the manga from around that arc and fell in love, it just gets better and more complex as the story goes on, and calling it a kids manga/anime would be a mistake.  One Piece is on a whole other level than those 2, I mean, it doesn't deserve to be grouped up with them.  If people talk about Naruto and Bleach, they'll probably talk about One Piece as well, and in much the same light as the other 2.
> 
> ...


No, it's not.  Why?  Because that's the opposite as my scenario.  I never hate on anything because they're popular but rather because they legitimately deserve my hate.  I loved Naruto when it was at its peak popularity and (this is from the OP) I watched the entire show and read through to the beginning of the Akatsuki vs. Elder Counci Arc, then noticed how boring and generic it was, and how...generic and in Naruto's case, annoying and personalityless the characters were, and just how boring it was as a whole and my love turned to hate.


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 23, 2011)

the anime has gone downhill but shipudden had a good season once i think with the sasuke-itachi episodes of the episodes before and after. 

why do i like it? because i like the story. i watch/read other mainstream anime/manga and naruto has some of the "generic" stuff but it also has its unique stuff too. I like how they incorporate japanese mythology and stuff. i like how they have plot twists that i didn't predict (and i don't care if YOU predict it, i didn't so i thought it was good). i think the characters are cool like itachi. i think the fights are interesting too because they usually try to add strategic elements even if it is simple. I always stuck up for the manga because i always found it exiting and much better than the anime. however, i don't like how it's going right now honestly and i hope it gets better (which makes me think that i have yet to read a manga that handled a war that matched my expectations--even FMA was lame after all the hype of the immortal army). Also. even though naruto is a shounen manga, i like how it handles the "friendship" issue. It's different than the way the other shounen manga handles it (naruto's and sasukes friendship is pretty whacked up xD) 

since im already hooked in the Naruto world and i know alot about the characters and stuff, it is very easy for me to keep interest if you get what im saying. I'm been investing in other mainstreams as well such as Bleach (another series people can wonder why people like it since it can  be easily called generic too). I just like them for their qualities. Bleach tends to overexaggerate powers and their emotions (soo many eye close ups lol!) and i like the cheesiness.

seeing how naruto is so popular, its going to get a lot of haters as well. but it should too since i see the anime most of the time as a cash cow that purposely screws over its audience with dragged out episodes and flashbacks upon flashbacks and horrible fillers. 

a highlight of the animes are the soundtracks. part one had an amazing soundtrack. two is still good but i prefer one.

and i have seen the supposedly good animes too like brotherhood, mahou magika, anohana, deathnote, 5cm per second ,etc, etc. naruto just has its unique qualities that these don't have

anyways, i can't really expand much right now since i have a final in a couple of hours. gawd dang it, i wasted alot of time >=/


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i think naruto is more mature than one piece. see how people think differently? i actually hate one piece and i barely read the series since i absolutely can't stand the art and all of the boogers and the extreme overexxageration on tears and stuff. yuck. my friend likes one piece more and he understands my tastes alot and when i made an attempt to re-read it, he stopped me since he knows i would hate it again. my brother reads it too and he thinks its crap now and he's caught up.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

phantastic91 said:
			
		

> i think naruto is more mature than one piece. see how people think differently? i actually hate one piece and i barely read the series since i absolutely can't stand the art and all of the boogers and the extreme overexxageration on tears and stuff. yuck. my friend likes one piece more and he understands my tastes alot and when i made an attempt to re-read it, he stopped me since he knows i would hate it again. my brother reads it too and he thinks its crap now and he's caught up.


i don't think naruto is more mature than one piece. it's just how they show it. but really, one piece is mature too. 
naruto has just gone all talk stuff and kinda nearing it's end. one piece on the other hand is still going upward. but if you really dig deep. you'll find some messages in the series


----------



## machomuu (Jul 23, 2011)

phantastic91 said:
			
		

> why do i like it? because i like the story. i watch/read other mainstream anime/manga and naruto has some of the "generic" stuff but it also has its unique stuff too. I like how they incorporate japanese mythology and stuff. i like how they have plot twists that i didn't predict (and i don't care if YOU predict it, i didn't so i thought it was good). i think the characters are cool like itachi. i think the fights are interesting too because they usually try to add strategic elements even if it is simple. I always stuck up for the manga because i always found it exiting and much better than the anime. however, i don't like how it's going right now honestly and i hope it gets better (which makes me think that i have yet to read a manga that handled a war that matched my expectations--even FMA was lame after all the hype of the immortal army). Also. even though naruto is a shounen manga, i like how it handles the "friendship" issue. It's different than the way the other shounen manga handles it (naruto's and sasukes friendship is pretty whacked up xD)
> 
> since im already hooked in the Naruto world and i know alot about the characters and stuff, it is very easy for me to keep interest if you get what im saying. I'm been investing in other mainstreams as well such as Bleach (another series people can wonder why people like it since it can  be easily called generic too). I just like them for their qualities. Bleach tends to overexaggerate powers and their emotions (soo many eye close ups lol!) and i like the cheesiness.


I have two very large bones to pick with what you said.  First off, what Japanese mythology are you talking about.  There is actually very little, the Kyuubi isn't even represented in the way as in any mythology, about the only mythology is the Kitsune, kyuubi, or as you might call him, The Nine Tailed Fox, but even he's not mythological, as all they did was put him in the show, and then put him in Naruto.  Also the "friendship" thing...no, that's not what it is.  In all seriousness, Naruto is in love with Sasuke, and if you think I'm insulting him or joking, than that only proves that you're homophobic.  I never thought this when I liked the show, but I still see it from time to time, and these feelings are very much like love.  He loves him, and the fact that they're friends isn't why.  It's not because he thinks of him so often that shows off how in love with him he is, but rather how he thinks of him, and he's truly blinded by love to believe that Sasuke might not want to come back.  Say what you will, but if they were trying to represent friendship, they *WAY* overdid it.

Also, I can tell you're a fanboy by a couple of the things you said, but one thing that really stuck out was the very last thing I quoted, what you said about Bleach.  It's something I see all the time, Bleach fanboys and Naruto fanboys are always clashing, and it pisses me off.  I think they're both mediocre shows and that you should expand your anime horizons more, because what you said about Bleach was exaggerated, and they do the exact same thing in Naruto (especially Shippuden, and I know this because I used to watch both shows).


----------



## Burton (Jul 23, 2011)

@machomuu

I was thinking a little bit and I think one of the major reasons Naruto is so popular is because of the audience watching the Show.  I work at an elementary school and the kids are Naruto + Pokemon hard fans. They buy every kind of Naruto merchandise in toys stores etc maintaining Naruto's popularity on top. When these kids grow up a little bit they go around saying things like: "Naruto sucks I hate that show, I can't believe I actually love it" and then new kids arrived as the next generation Naruto hard fans.

When I was younger I loved Pokemon very much, nowadays I don't like them too much but my students love them very deeply and I can understand why.

For us that have a vast trajectory watching anime is not surprise Naruto seems common and / or generic but for a 8-14 years average kid Naruto is something appealing. We've seen a lot of anime plots so we can almost tell the course of the story even if we haven't see the show, younger population can't and think the story is very original and super cool!

I think this is the reason some series has a vast popularity while we think it is not that great!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 23, 2011)

Naruto is boring, repetitive, and incredibly drawn out. I'm sure someone could enjoy it, but I never saw the point when I could just watch a new and more interesting anime, instead of continuing to be just "alright" (at best) watching Naruto.

I hated anime for years because I thought it was all like Naruto or Bleach.

Then I finally stumbled upon Clannad, since I had been playing the visual novel and I think Monkat mentioned the anime in a blog. Watched it, and started to love anime (selectively, anyways. I'm remarkably picky with it still). I could never even IMAGINE putting up with a piece of crap anime like Naruto, which is frankly just milking itself now, when I could just watch a different series.


----------



## mdlmemorybank (Jul 23, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Naruto is boring, repetitive, and incredibly drawn out. I'm sure someone could enjoy it, but I never saw the point when I could just watch a new and more interesting anime, instead of continuing to be just "alright" (at best) watching Naruto.
> 
> I hated anime for years because I thought it was all like Naruto or Bleach.
> 
> Then I finally stumbled upon Clannad, since I had been playing the visual novel and I think Monkat mentioned the anime in a blog. Watched it, and started to love anime (selectively, anyways. I'm remarkably picky with it still). I could never even IMAGINE putting up with a piece of crap anime like Naruto, which is frankly just milking itself now, when I could just watch a different series.




yeah i can understand that, i was a big bleach fan but they made it too drawn out


----------



## soulbad (Jul 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> No, it's not.  Why?  Because that's the opposite as my scenario.  I never hate on anything because they're popular but rather because they legitimately deserve my hate.  I loved Naruto when it was at its peak popularity and (this is from the OP) I watched the entire show and read through to the beginning of the Akatsuki vs. Elder Counci Arc, then noticed how boring and generic it was, and how...generic and in Naruto's case, annoying and personalityless the characters were, and just how boring it was as a whole and my love turned to hate.


At this point I can say that I've watched over 100 anime series at the very least, and there are a lot of things that many anime share in common. There are basic underlying plot structures and themes that are used a lot in anime, but most series add something unique to their chosen formula. I don't think Naruto is as generic as you make it out to be.

It's been a long time since I've watched the Naruto anime, although I do still keep up with the manga which I only started reading after I stopped watching it. I stopped watching somewhere around the arc where Gaara was kidnapped, so maybe it's just my memory, but I haven't seen any other anime that is too similar to Naruto. Then again I don't watch a lot of shonen anime, so I could be entirely wrong.

Of course this is all subjective and something that might not seem terribly similar to me, might to someone else.

I'm not saying Naruto is a great series, it's decent at best, but it's nowhere near as horrible as some people want to make it seem. In fact I think it improved a lot when it moved from Naruto to Naruto: Shippuuden, of course that's just my opinion, which is all this topic is.


----------



## blubbermarble (Jul 23, 2011)

you can watch Naruto on Disney XD in the US


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't care if you like Naruto/Bleach, if you like it, good for ya! But if i hear you say that its the best motherfucking anime out there WITHOUT EVEN ATTEMPTING TO WATCH OTHER SHIT, i will slap you repeatedly with a gory shark/other creatures.

Just my 2 cents :V


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, the show is ok. But I do admit, it is NOT the best, Also, to where the story is going, I have a feeling they're gonna ruin the end of the series. I mean, the story is getting a bit... ridiculous. But it's nothing I can't handle.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 23, 2011)

The simple reason is the demographic - for kids, teens and adults especially the anime with all the censorship compared to manga. Also, who doesn't like ninjas, pirates, zombies, robots, space stuffs and samurais? Those are usually the common recipes and themes that are popular. Plus you need some interesting story be it cliche and generic stuff or unique if ever there are unique ideas left in this world to get your readers/viewers attention. Then, hopefully, they'll get hooked and guess what... they'll be following it for as long as it exist. haha.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 23, 2011)

Burton said:
			
		

> @machomuu
> 
> I was thinking a little bit and I think one of the major reasons Naruto is so popular is because of the audience watching the Show.  I work at an elementary school and the kids are Naruto + Pokemon hard fans. They buy every kind of Naruto merchandise in toys stores etc maintaining Naruto's popularity on top. When these kids grow up a little bit they go around saying things like: "Naruto sucks I hate that show, I can't believe I actually love it" and then new kids arrived as the next generation Naruto hard fans.
> 
> ...


Thank you for saying that, that is one of my firm beliefs.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 23, 2011)

The topic of this thread is like asking "Why is CoD so popular" xD!

*Hates both*

@Burton - (while concerning about that 8-14 yr old Naruto craze age range) Could you explain why my 19 year old class mate loves watching Naruto? Lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2011)

It's better than anything on American TV short of Dexter.

I've seen _hundreds_ of my Anime in my time, Naruto is good in my eyes, its just a matter of opinion.

The reason its so popular is because believe it or not, its story is simple, but not terrible, and the fighting is pretty well animated.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 23, 2011)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> It's better than anything on American TV short of Dexter.
> 
> I've seen _hundreds_ of my Anime in my time, Naruto is good in my eyes, its just a matter of opinion.
> 
> The reason its so popular is because believe it or not, its story is simple, but not terrible, and the fighting is pretty well animated.


That's not it.  I know I'm the one who asked the question, but that's not it.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 23, 2011)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> It's better than anything on American TV short of Dexter.
> 
> I've seen _hundreds_ of my Anime in my time, Naruto is good in my eyes, its just a matter of opinion.
> 
> The reason its so popular is because believe it or not, its story is simple, but not terrible, and the fighting is pretty well animated.


I have to agree.
The story is not simple at all. Each character with detailed background story, very detailed world, etc etc.

I agree that the filler is annoying.. but hey, live with it lol.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 23, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> The story is not simple at all. Each character with detailed background story, very detailed world, etc etc.


And that's where Naruto suffers.  The world is detailed (which was something I loved about it, so you did answer part of my question), which was something I liked about it, but they never revisit those things.  It also suffers from Dragon Ball -> Dragon Ball Z syndrome.  Basically what that is is when there are characters that are useful for a certain extent of time and then the more main characters become so powerful they are left in the dust, Dragon Ball Z's greatest flaw imo.  I don't care about Sage Naruto, despite the fact that they did have a cliche tone to them, I wanted to see Neji!  I wanted to see Shikamaru!  I wanted to see Rock Lee!  But no, they have to make Naruto and certain other characters the power level of what is essentially Goku during the Piccolo Jr. Arc, and that made me sad.


----------



## Burton (Jul 23, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> @Burton - (while concerning about that 8-14 yr old Naruto craze age range) Could you explain why my 19 year old class mate loves watching Naruto? Lol.


LOL  there are some of us that get stuck at a certain mental age even if we get older (at 19 I was a Sailor Moon super fan, shhh don't tell anyone). Just kidding ; Anime is for any age, but the truth is that a wide audience usually between the ages I mentioned earlier gather around a certain anime in specific because is like the one most advertised here and there and / or because at their age (ninjas, jutsus, swords, fight, fight, fight) the kind of stuff my students want to do for real. 

In my country the three more watched anime are Naruto, Bleach and One Piece (before them was Pokemon and DBZ). Older people like us are more selective when searching for anime with plots that we haven't seen before or is a different genre (comical, romantic, dark etc.) and thus it will make the anime more interesting to us. 

btw *SamAsh07* if you ever need help with some technical stuff feel free to Pm OK!


----------



## Minji20 (Jul 23, 2011)

It was actually really good in the beginning, but later on, it was just...ugh. One reason might be that kids have never watched anything better. Another could be that kids just want to see their favorite characters become overpowered and easily defeat everyone.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 23, 2011)

Minji20 said:
			
		

> It was actually really good in the beginning, but later on, it was just...ugh. One reason might be that kids have never watched anything better. Another could be that kids just want to see their favorite characters become overpowered and easily defeat everyone.


But it debuted on Toonami when it first debuted in the NA, a major part of its fanbase.  Toonami, as in Dragon Ball/Z/GT, Rurouni Kenshin, Gundam, Zatch Bell, Yu Yu Hakusho, One Piece, Big, Yu-Gi-Oh GX Toonami.  I doubt it's the former, that said it's not impossible and that probably was the case for many people.  Though I really doubt it's the latter.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 23, 2011)

I am sorry for sounding like an Ass but can people please clarify whether they are are talking about the Manga or the Anime because the Manga does not have Fillers. Only Bleach has fillers. LONG ONES. I am just asking this because I think that machomuu meant the Naruto Manga turns him off. The Naruto Anime sucking ass is a given.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get what you mean, but no character is left out.
yeah, Neiji and his team didnt really do much in shippuuden, but things are coming up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Like I said, no character was left out. Every character grew on their own direction. Shikamaru, being advanced in tactics. Kiba and Hinata, to locate enemy.
and there are those kunoichi. 
You get what I mean.

I am a big fan of DBZ and I can see how you can compare those lol.


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 23, 2011)

Spoiler






			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> I have two very large bones to pick with what you said.  First off, what Japanese mythology are you talking about.  There is actually very little, the Kyuubi isn't even represented in the way as in any mythology, about the only mythology is the Kitsune, kyuubi, or as you might call him, The Nine Tailed Fox, but even he's not mythological, as all they did was put him in the show, and then put him in Naruto.  Also the "friendship" thing...no, that's not what it is.  In all seriousness, Naruto is in love with Sasuke, and if you think I'm insulting him or joking, than that only proves that you're homophobic.  I never thought this when I liked the show, but I still see it from time to time, and these feelings are very much like love.  He loves him, and the fact that they're friends isn't why.  It's not because he thinks of him so often that shows off how in love with him he is, but rather how he thinks of him, and he's truly blinded by love to believe that Sasuke might not want to come back.  Say what you will, but if they were trying to represent friendship, they *WAY* overdid it.
> 
> Also, I can tell you're a fanboy by a couple of the things you said, but one thing that really stuck out was the very last thing I quoted, what you said about Bleach.  It's something I see all the time, Bleach fanboys and Naruto fanboys are always clashing, and it pisses me off.  I think they're both mediocre shows and that you should expand your anime horizons more, because what you said about Bleach was exaggerated, and they do the exact same thing in Naruto (especially Shippuden, and I know this because I used to watch both shows).



First, there is Japanese mythology, although it’s subtle and that’s good enough for me. I’m  sure the tailed beasts has influences like the sand raccoon dog. Also, the story of jiraiya, tsunade, and orochimaru is influenced by mythology (I don’t know if it’s just Japanese stories or mythology) and their abilities reflect it in certain ways. And a lot of powers like amaterasu, mangekyo, tsukiyomi, and susanno is from mythology as well. Although it’s drastically different, you can tell how it influenced the show like how susanno looks like a tengu and how the power relates to amaterau and tsukyomi. It’s  Kishi’s art that shows subtle influences from Japanese mythology like his coloring pages. I’m sure there’s other things as well, but this is the most important I can think of right now  (I pulled an all-nighter to study and I just got back from testing  zzzzzz). For the friendship part, ok, you can say that they way overdid it. I think Naruto is weird with sasuke too, but I like how sasuke reacts. It makes it interesting. Sasuke is a psychopath and naruto is still acting like that. After everything, Sasuke is just getting worse. I find it interesting. My friends tell me naruto and sasuke gay jokes all the time. I still think it’s more interesting than like fairy tail’s extreme use of  “but we’re comrades!!! *cries like onepiece* or we’re friends *and both cries a river*” it’s done so much. Naruto does it too but not as much as that. Naruto is probably not original either, its shonen, but naruto is one of my first animes so I liked it a lot. But I also saw inuyasha before Naruto and I liked it a lot too at first too, but I completely fell out of it; I just enjoy the Naruto storyline more and enough to last this long. Although you might not find this interesting a lot of people do. It makes me look forward to their final fight even more. And because Naruto is so into sasuke (which is funny because sasuke asked the same thing on why  naruto is so stalkerish) I’m hoping that he dies, which may happen since Naruto foreshadows it but since it’s a shonen, maybe not >.>. And I will say  that Naruto loving Sasuke in the way your thinking is not the author’s intentions and I don't feel it is. Naruto is suppose to have a different fate then orochimaru and jiraiya so maybe it is a little extreme but it makes sense (if we accept that Naruto is such a goody goody and is a nija that never gives up (a super shonen thing)). Plus, we all know naruto likes sakura ;]

for the second point:
What’s the point of calling me a fanboy. >.>. Funny how you left out One Piece. I’m guessing you don’t think it’s mediocre then. Now I wished I kept up with the manga so I can have more credibility to talk about it. I can talk about people I know who genuinely likes the one piece manga the most and are losing interest for a while now, but it wouldn’t be the same. You say that Naruto characters don’t have personality, but I disagree. Itachi is pretty badass and mysterious person and his revelation later on surprised a lot of people including me. Garra was badass too until he is recently ruined by the character development in the war. How can you say they don’t have personalities in a previous comment? I’m pretty sure lots of people like Naruto  because of the characters. 


Now, the Bleach thing. I didn’t say anything bad about it. I said I liked the cheesiness meaning I like it when they do the exaggerations and drama. it makes it stupidly funny/entertaining. And bleach has way more eye close-ups (in the manga). I keep up with Bleach every week because reading naruto and bleach has been a habit for years. I read other things too so no, I don’t need to broaden what I read and watch. 
And it’s not like I read/watch them without realizing when it gets bad. Naruto drags in the manga sometimes too and after having a kick ass setup to the war, most of the war is stupid so far. Naruto also introduces pointless characters that takes up too much time (bleach does too, and fairy tail,  I can’t speak for one piece)
Bleach got awful after the aizen fight. And even before, it was a drag. but I still keep reading because it always comes to parts that gets interesting. I didn’t think bleach could recover, but im getting interested with the new chapters even though the arc came out of no where. In Naruto, although it gets lame in the war, there’s the occasional chapters that keeps me interested like Naruto’s fox scenes and madara’s scenes. 

Moreover, i think both animes are crap too. Naruto is especially horrible. They ruin the manga by a lot. Here’s an example: when naruto fought orochimaru and they had an epic staring contest. The anime is really slow. And the fillers repeats things which makes the show extremely repetitive. And yet fans still like it. On naruto forums im usually the one dissing the recent episode while someone tries to defend it. i don't get it, it's clearly a a cash cow.

It seems like im just defending why I like naruto (mostly manga), but that’s the point of the topic anyways. Also, I enjoy the show. Simple as that -_-.  You remind me of one of those anime fans who hate people who think they know anime because they like Naruto, but don’t watch much of anything else. If you are, who cares. In my experience the amount of enjoyment and excitement I get out of Naruto is about the same as the animes that is much better than it.
I watch and read a lot of stuff too but I won’t go out at my age to try and get more now since I’m pretty busy with my life (me watching anohana and mahou magika is pretty rare for me since im in summer school ^.^) . I know which animes people would think is good and bad too like angel beats (awesome) and gurren lagen (ehhh I stopped at 4). People like clannad but I hate it since I predicted it so much and I hate how it tries to be sad when I think it isn’t so I just stopped watching.  Point is, I seen a lot. And yet after all of this, I still like Naruto (manga at least and part one at first). If anything, Naruto got a lot of people into anime so that should be a good thing. One of my roommates is into anime now because of Naruto and now im introducing him to simple animes like gosick. Naruto still interests me and I still keep up with it since its one of the few things I can do with my free time. Heck, every time I’m on gbatemp it affects my life since I neglect my school work—which there is always something to do. plus i rather use my free time to play with the 3ds ;].

Ok, this post has been incredibly long sorry about that. Sorry if I don’t reply back, because this took forever and I don’t really want to sit through this again---especially after pulling an allnighter -_-


----------



## machomuu (Jul 24, 2011)

phantastic91 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call you a fanboy because of the way you talk and strictly that and how you talk about Naruto and b comparison, other anime as well.  It was ignorant of me to say what I said about myth, but that's about it.  Also, about useless characters, it's different with Bleach.  One very sad thing that happens with Bleach is that they have so many characters that they don't all really have fully developed personalities, with Naruto it's not like that.  I don't feel like reading or responding to such a long post, I'll probably get back to it later.  But I will say this, I completely disagree with you about Naruto not being original, it is original, but not necessarily for the better.

But I've gotta say, you're probably the most unbiased person I've ever had a debate with, a quality that would be more appreciated around the temp.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Have you seen the guys in Naruto?  They can't do that.  Heck, their sense of stealth doesn't even make sense (Yeah, an orange jumpsuit, that'll blend in real well)


And if they wore all-black someone would complain with "omg everyone's black!! so generic!".

By the way, seriously, everyone: DROP the anime. It's a serious waste of time. Just go on and read the manga. A lot better paced, and there aren't freaking fillers and flashbacks everywhere.

As for the various "generic" accusations... Naruto is targeted at a Shounen demographic. It MUST appeal and come with things like "superpowers", "complicated childhood" and "friendship". Deal with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everything is generic as long as you want to see it that way. Naruto is a good piece of work, has a nice storyline (even if sometimes it just drags on too much, but that's because the author put TOO many things at once, and now they have to be resolved somehow), can't really complain about it.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 24, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's the thing, I when before I started hating it I loved it.  Seriously.  I loved the show, but then one day I got too impatient to wait until Saturday for the new episode (I think it was the penultimate episode of the Chunin arc) that I spammed episodes of the Japanese show and watched all the way through to the end of Naruto (yes, I watched the filler) and the middle of the "Rescue Gaara" arc of Shippudden, which I then got impatient of waiting for new Japanese episodes and started reading scanlations up until the newest chapter.  I was obsessed, and really had no reason to hate it.  Thinking back though it may have been a slow process, I don't think I just one day hated it, but as I was reading the scanlations I disliked it more and more, and I would reflect on the original Naruto and noticed how much I didn't like that.  That's when I noticed it was generic, at the time I loved its popularity, heck, I thought it deserved more...now...I'm just trying to figure out what I ever liked about it.  The only arc I still like is the Sasuke Retrieval arc, I thought it was really well done and still do.  The intros and endings to the show were very good, and the music in the show was amazing, I love it to this day.  The animation is meh, though in certain cases, such as Naruto vs. Sasuke (that specific fight that I don't want to spoil) I would go as far as to say it rivaled Miyazaki/Studio Ghibli, it was amazing.  Thing is, I like shounen and I do not discriminate in any genre, not even Shojo/u (Kare Kano, Furuba, and Ouran High School Host Club are amazing), heck, my favorite anime of all time (in my sig) is a shounen, I enjoy them.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jul 24, 2011)

i think because of: tomy ,mostly for why that spread like other t-shirt, in the days that came along/ populair. and the colour orange, and yellow hair, likes sides to roots you can speak more about, what lives and worth to reply for. the serie, games on computers other games and francise. its personal what i have mine things with chose to find about not really yet his story and things so important, mostly there so much around where into/out attraction is.


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 24, 2011)

It's popular outside of Japan because everyone has had that stupid fantasy of becoming a ninja. Just like how Harry Potter is popular because everyone has wished they could perform magic, at one point, or another.

In Japan, where it counts, Naruto is of the "Big 3" yes, but One Piece's sales are more than triple Naruto's. And Bleach barely makes it into Top 5, because it's shit.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 24, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> It's popular outside of Japan because everyone has had that stupid fantasy of becoming a ninja. Just like how Harry Potter is popular because everyone has wished they could perform magic, at one point, or another.
> 
> In Japan, where it counts, Naruto is of the "Big 3" yes, but One Piece's sales are more than triple Naruto's. And Bleach barely makes it into Top 5, because it's shit.


I saw a recent graph of the Weeky Jump's popular series, turns out Naruto's in fourth and Bleach is in eighth place.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 24, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait...where did you see that?  I mean, can I find it on the internet, or do I actually have to buy a copy?


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 24, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> I saw a recent graph of the Weeky Jump's popular series, turns out Naruto's in fourth and Bleach is in eighth place.


Was referencing the year end sales of 2010, because a weekly and/or monthly _popularity_ chart hardly count.

*Edit*: Gather 'round kids, Japanese sales chart for the 'first half' of 2011. [Oricon]


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks about right.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 24, 2011)

hum i watch anime up to episode 150 i think it was, sasuke left to orochimaru in search of power after beating naruto on the cliff with the okage stone heads.. then i had hard time to find them on my regular streaming site in french voice acting so i left it aside.. and left it as it lol

i liked the humor and the ps2 games (last one is AWESOME)

i think it is a real shonen jump manga to the core, using all the strings of the genre (rivals, some romance, quest for power, friends deaths, evil minions etc..) .. so yea cliche very much but thats why its liked, that's my thought on the hype


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 24, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> It's popular outside of Japan because everyone has had that stupid fantasy of becoming a ninja. *Just like how Harry Potter is popular because everyone has wished they could perform magic*, at one point, or another.
> 
> In Japan, where it counts, Naruto is of the "Big 3" yes, but One Piece's sales are more than triple Naruto's. And Bleach barely makes it into Top 5, because it's shit.




Speak for yourself, muggle.


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 24, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself, muggle.


I'm a Mudblood, get it right.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 24, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you enjoy labeling yourself with what is widely considered a derogatory term? I would much rather be an oblivious muggle than a hated mudblood.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 24, 2011)

Harry Potter. Talk about generic...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 24, 2011)

It's popular because it's cool to be a 7 year old loser now a days.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 24, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Harry Potter. Talk about generic...



Talk about being stupid.
You're a special kind of retarded if you can even begin to call Harry Potter generic.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 24, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's one negative reaction. Anyone else?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 24, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the way I would have said it, but I agree with Malice (not that you're stupid or retarded, but that it's not generic).  I used to hate them up until a week ago when I started watching them from the beginning, they're not bad.  Though even when I hated it I didn't think it was generic.

Of coourse, I have no proof that it's not generic, don't really know how to prove it at the moment, so it's strictly opinion.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 24, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops, typo.  I meant to say "but I agree with Malice".


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is all good.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HM is actually right. Before HP, the mainstream view of "magic" is what I call "Disney magic" which comprises of fairy god mothers, evil witches etc. Not to mention all the ritualistic clusterfuck presented in horror movies. The bottom line is - before the HP-era, "magic" was usually the "evil" side of things [or the "deus ex machina" in the case of fairy god mothers]. Other than, say, LoTR [and even then, Sauron had a lot of evil magic in comparison to Gandalf] that's basically what magic was back in the day.

Then HP came along, and suddenly wizards had a community, they had laws, they were protecting "muggles", some of their evil magic was outlawed, and last thing - they can't bring back the dead. A world of difference there. That's not "generic" at all in any sense [judging from the all the precedent it had].


On Topic...

@machomuu - I understand you can't stand Naruto, and we can discuss this all day[week?] with the whole Temp, but it stands to reason that anime/manga in general is very diverse, and any one series can always get popular with a certain amount of people. It just so happened that a lot of people like Naruto, and thus it got famous. There'll always be a difference in opinion between the fans and the, uh, "haters" [for lack of a better term; don't take it personally]. Just ignore them and let things be.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jul 24, 2011)

I dunno, but the reason differs from person-to-person, like I watch it because of the story.
BTW: This is becoming like a fan-boy wars.


----------



## ripin150 (Jul 24, 2011)

Its really weird you posted this. I started watching about a month ago, still havent really figured out why im still watching. Ive literally watched every episode cept the filler season, now im on 50 something in shippuden. In 1 month. I can see that every character is a bland pile of garbage, but I watch it in the vain hope that it will get better, because I love the Idea of naruto. Thats why I watch it, But I think its so popular because its a show about middle school age ninjas beating the snot out of each other. At 9 or 10, whats not to like?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 24, 2011)

Burton said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lool true xD, will surely PM, I just wonder why you're inactive nowadays...maybe busy in personal life


----------



## Range-TE (Jul 24, 2011)

i used to like it, but then when it switched in to shipuuden, i got tired of it just after a few volumes of the manga


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 24, 2011)

The first series was way better than shippuuden. I kinda liked the hand-movement-thingy but that vanished in shippuuden for some reason.
The only good part of shippuuden was when naruto went to sage mode and defeated Pain.


----------



## Burton (Jul 25, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Burton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some things that makes me quite uncomfortable on the community, I'll PM you later...

sorry for the OffTopic.


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 29, 2011)

naruto  was my first anime and got   me into watching , for me naruto will always be my fav  , even tho there tons of animes out there that are far better in action and everything , i just grew up with naruto , from the very first episode , i saw all the characters  change and grow up ,  and i  was hooked onto it from the very first epsiode and still is , and i think alot of people like it  cause of the story line , its  one of  the best story lines imo ,i've  never come  close  to anime that  has such  a good story line, this is my opinion , i can tell alot of people will disagree , but  the reason i like the story line so much , is cause there  is alot happening  at once ,there is not just one villain , there many at the same time, which other animes lack , they focus  on one bad guy in one arc and then another one in a different arc.


----------



## celeron53 (Jul 29, 2011)

the only thing i like about naruto is the soundtrack. The soundtrack is amazing. and moving onto shinpudden(or however u spell it), i felt that the music matured along with naruto. But at the end of the day, One Piece will always be in my heart. It's funny, the fighting scenes are epic with little talking in between, the characters are very likable, but One Piece isn't as popular as Naruto in the U.S.

There's my 2 cents.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 29, 2011)

Naruto is extremely stupid, as showcased by the kid who died when him and his friend tried to recreate the Sand Coffin jutsu that Gaara used during the Chuunin Exams in the series' first air on Cartoon Network. If a show has fans that will recreate any stupid part of it, even when it is obviously deadly in real life, then it must be stupid.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 29, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Naruto is extremely stupid, as showcased by the kid who died when him and his friend tried to recreate the Sand Coffin jutsu that Gaara used during the Chuunin Exams in the series' first air on Cartoon Network. If a show has fans that will recreate any stupid part of it, even when it is obviously deadly in real life, then it must be stupid.


lolwat


----------



## raulpica (Jul 29, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> It's popular outside of Japan because everyone has had that stupid fantasy of becoming a ninja. Just like how Harry Potter is popular because everyone has wished they could perform magic, at one point, or another.
> 
> In Japan, where it counts, Naruto is of the "Big 3" yes, but One Piece's sales are more than triple Naruto's. And Bleach barely makes it into Top 5, because it's shit.


That's insane. One Piece is complete crap. I didn't know they had that much of a bad taste, in Japan.

At least Gantz's second, phew. Now _that_ IS a good manga.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 29, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://shockscrazyblog.wordpress.com/2008/...ra-from-naruto/


----------



## megawalk (Jul 29, 2011)

personally i am a mecha fanboy aswell as a digimon fanboy...never liked naruto either, but when i began watching it slowly bit by bit i thought it was mediocre....it became interesting at the shippuuden part. really touching...love it


----------



## Pyrmon (Jul 29, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I wholeheartedly agree that these children were profoundly mentally challenged, this constitutes in no way a reliable method to judge a TV show. If you did judge shows based on this "method", nearly all TV shows would fall under the category "Profoundly stupid", for the simple reason that mentally challenged persons, AKA "morons", can have a wide variety of tastes in matter of entertainment.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 29, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> One Piece is complete crap. I didn't know they had that much of a bad taste, in Japan.



I know this comment is gonna come off as fanboyish, but have you even seen a good portion of it to know? Pretty much everyone who has seen One Piece and hated it has judged it on a very shallow level.


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 29, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ive seen one piece from episode 1 to at least around 200 ,  and for me it was just dull and boring , they never took anything serious ,  they just goof around  half of the time,even when in a fight , which was fun  at first but then just go boring after a  few fights, don't get me wrong the fighting scenes are good when they actually do it right and be serious for once


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're serious rather often actually, though the manga's better, it is a rather serious show that only shows humor when necessary.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 29, 2011)

Watched the double episode yesterday.
I still dont understand how its considered "generic"... oh well.

getting pretty interesting, and 



Spoiler



I fucking wanna know who was in the coffin


.


Stopped reading the Manga a while back.. just going slow with the anime lol.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Watched the double episode yesterday.
> I still dont understand how its considered "generic"... oh well.
> 
> getting pretty interesting, and
> ...


After watching 250+ episodes it becomes apparent.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop being so friggin vague with your posts dude.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so...plain, I guess.  It doesn't really do much to make it unique other than make the ninjas...well...not ninjas. The artwork is subpar, the characters range from forgettable to slightly interesting or forgettable to interesting depending on if you like the average male shounen archetypes, the relationships are...odd.  Naruto "loving Sakura comes completely out of nowhere and has very little substance, but he is clearly in love with Sasuke (and nothing is wrong with that).  It's just a plain Shounen, really.


----------



## Trulen (Jul 29, 2011)

It's light-hearted, and doesn't take itself too seriously.
Plus, there's plenty of likable characters.  
The story's so-so, but everyone loves a little dude risin' to the top (though, now he's just OP.)

I like it, though I'd never watch the TV show.  Too many flashbacks.  I highly recommend reading the comic.  Just a shame my boy Shino doesn't get more facetime!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

Trulen said:
			
		

> It's light-hearted, and doesn't take itself too seriously.
> Plus, there's plenty of likable characters.
> The story's so-so, but everyone loves a little dude risin' to the top (though, now he's just OP.)
> 
> I like it, though I'd never watch the TV show.  Too many flashbacks.  I highly recommend reading the comic.  Just a shame my boy Shino doesn't get more facetime!


Actually as the story goes on it gets more and more serious.  The thing is, the reason I don't like Naruto specifically (well, one of the reasons) is because he is not only the "rise to the top" character but also the "chosen character", and thus he uses power that is not his own to get to the top.  I think in that respect the pilot had a better story.


----------



## Jolan (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh Naruto, how boring you are. I like the current plot revelation during battles that's happening in the manga though.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL OK, OK. 
I guess I am just a "fanboy". Usually I am no fanboy of anything.
but I am just cool with the way Naruto is going. A little too much filler, but other than that, its fine with me.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How far are you, exactly?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 29, 2011)

Up to date with the anime.
Just says in the quote, that I watched the double episode yesterday(latest 221 and 222.).

edit:  Shippuuden,  of coure.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Up to date with the anime.
> Just says in the quote, that I watched the double episode yesterday(latest 221 and 222.).
> 
> edit:  Shippuuden,  of coure.


I stopped watching the show...2 or 3 years ago?  I started reading the manga when the anime was in the Gaara Rescue arc because it was going to slow.  What arc is the anime in?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, Confining the Jinchuriki.



Spoiler



in the last episode Kabuto scared Madara with "Reanimation Jutsu", and summoned someone "unknown" in a coffin that wasnt shown. I am guessing its either Madara himself or Sage of Six Paths.
Naruto is gonna meet Killer Bee for training.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Well, Confining the Jinchuriki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I just started the Akatsuki vs. Council arc.  I'll probably continue to read the manga, should my hate for it secede in the process it would be nice.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 29, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The anime's already at that part? Nice! I won't miss watching the entire Naruto spiritual training thing. That was awesome.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 29, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enies Lobby is probably the best arc yet.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it wasn't that bad, except maybe the fact that the battles get dragged for oh-so-long and that the action is dispersed between a miriad of characters, when all we want to see is the freaking main character.

Oh, and also the fact that One Piece has no freaking end in sight. 
...I get it, the Author wants to cash in it as long as possible (just like Bleach), but heck, he should just make those guys find the freakin' One Piece, and then give them a new adventure or something.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 30, 2011)

Raulpica, you will like it from there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
But its probably gonna be fillers again from next week.
I am so tempted to know who is in the coffin lol. It must be either Madara, Sage of Six Paths, Minato(low chance).

I would have guessed Hashirama Senju, but Madara woudnt be so scared of him.

Didnt quite follow One Piece too well after Skypiea Arc.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 30, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Raulpica, you will like it from there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I follow the manga, actually. So I know a loooooot of things that still have to happen in the anime


----------



## machomuu (Jul 30, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, that kind of ruins it for me as well.   I love One Piece, but it needs to end.  Also, I tend to stay away from the anime, it drags on way longer than the manga.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 30, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. I stopped the manga a while back.
Tell me in a spoiler who was in that coffin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 30, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why exactly did you stop?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with the plot or anything.
Just personal life issues..

I will continue at some point I guess. Also, trying to download all OP episodes up to date but with this friggin connection I cant keep up with all my downloads lol.


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

actually i let go the manga like 3 months ago ..........i hate slow reading so i will wait at last another week ........take same popcorn and than read all the missed manga


----------



## machomuu (Jul 30, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well I'm apart of a site where every week a member uploads the latest chapter so we can read it without downloading it online, you interested?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 30, 2011)

Enjoyed the show and used to wait religiously for Thursday to be here so I can watch the next ep but then my interest died off.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 30, 2011)

It all comes down to favoritism. You all prefer one or the other.


I think naruto is popular because it's pretty easy to follow (generic you say?) and it's fanbase is mostly children. As we grow older our taste changes and we watch/follow different paths but as a child you all tend to like the same thing.

What really spoils it in naruto for me is the fact that naruto is chasing sasuke just because he wants to make love to sasuke (or something along those lines). They could have thought up of a different reason naruto is after sasuke atleast after sasuke's 2nd refusal to return with naruto. They did it somewhat but it took way too long to establish. Also, Sakura; so fucking annoying.

I still follow naruto though, because i'm already so far into it i wanna see how it ends. I only read the manga because the episodes is filled with the crappiest fillers in anime history.





As for the One Piece sub-discussing that's going on here. 

It isn't that bad, there aren't any 'annoying' characters like naruto. If it had i think i wouldn't be able to bare it. 



There are far better anime's/manga's that i prefer, like, Gintama (anime) and Fairy Tail (manga)


----------



## InuYasha (Jul 30, 2011)

Well who doesn't like ninjas?,but I must say I stopped watching it years ago...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 30, 2011)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> Well who doesn't like ninjas?,but I must say I stopped watching it years ago...


If you want to watch a show for ninjas, it probably wouldn't be Naruto.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 30, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... Prepare for a big surprise...



Spoiler



It's still unknown. HOORAY


----------



## Burton (Jul 30, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I am so tempted to know who is in the coffin lol. It must be either Madara, Sage of Six Paths, Minato(low chance).
> 
> I would have guessed Hashirama Senju, but Madara woudnt be so scared of him.



Can't be Minato nor Hashimara because:

When a person dies using the seal Minato used to seal the Fox inside Naruto the sealer's body disappear completely and Hashirama's body was being hidden inside Madara's hideout since the beginning of the series. Kabuto explained that is a requirement to have the Dna of the dead person you want to resurrect so it is clear he didn't have any approach to neither of those two bodies.

More info here:


Spoiler



http://www.mangafox.com/manga/naruto/v55/c520/10.html

and here
http://www.mangafox.com/manga/naruto/v54/c512/8.html



*ps* Making this reply make me look like a Naruto fan / researcher.

EDIT:
In the first series Orochimaru did summon Hashimara but it looks like it was a *blooper* because as you will see Kabuto was surprised to see Hashirama's body in Madara's hideout. Madara's been using Hashirama's dna to extend his lifespan since long ago.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 30, 2011)

^ You might want to put that in a spoiler.


----------



## Burton (Jul 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ^ You might want to put that in a spoiler.



Done


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 30, 2011)

Burton said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put everything in spoiler, not just the links! lol 
Thanks for the info.
I was pretty sure it wasnt Minato or Hashirama Senju anyway lol.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 30, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Burton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By any chance would they be the first and second hokage?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasnt revealed yet and who knows if it will be revealed anytime soon lol.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jul 30, 2011)

Why is Naruto so popular?

A mystery for the ages. I find the fight scenes dull and most of the characters under utilized. However, it has Team Gai, and three out of four of the people on that team hold very special places with me(badass, badass jr, and DATA REDACTED. Oh, and Neji's cool too.).


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 30, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have to say no. You missed a lot of the character development that went on in the early episodes. Especially for Usopp and Robin. Not to mention the Skypiea arc is probably the worst major One Piece arc.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 30, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I _saw_ the early episodes. And also the Enies Lobby arc.

Trust me, if I have to read/watch something for more than 250 episodes and 40 volumes *before* it gets any good... that means it sucks.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 30, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not going to disagree with you, there.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 30, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> But I _saw_ the early episodes. And also the Enies Lobby arc.
> 
> Trust me, if I have to read/watch something for more than 250 episodes and 40 volumes *before* it gets any good... that means it sucks.



I can understand your way of thinking. The thing is, One Piece has been going on for ten years at one episode a week, and a lot of us started watching closer to five years ago when it was much shorter. The length is worth it if you enjoy the characters and art style, but it probably is difficult for newcomers who watch that many episodes in such a short length of time. When I first watched it, I was 13 and it was with 4kids. Then I dropped it, then I learned about fansubs and watched the series once or twice a day for a year until I caught up. Just be glad it isn't as long as the Jojo's Bizarre Adventure manga.

Anyway, to put this back on topic, I read the Naruto manga up until the Chunin exam arc. Then I dropped it because I felt the series wasn't going anywhere. It wasn't too bad, but I wasn't particularly attached to any of the characters.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 31, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... Same here! I started watching it in 2001 (the time when it started airing here), when I was 13, and I stopped following it something like 2 years ago. That means I've watched it for... almost 8 years.
(I've read the entire Jojo's Bizarre Adventure manga in 2 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And something like 330 chapters of GANTZ in just one night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gantz hooked me massively. With Jojo it was hard to find all the scanlations, and at the time Part 6 wasn't even entirely finished. I'm now buying the manga because I really like the series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

By the way, trying to steer this ontopic again, I sincerely hate Sasuke. It's an uber-stereotypated whiny character. Naruto's a LOT better. And the Chuunin exam arc was AWESOME. One of my favourite arcs. Back then, Naruto was still a manga about a kid who had problems getting acknowledged... now's a it's all about kids fighting in a world-war


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 31, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4th Shinobi World War! lol
My little bro wants to take side with Madara LOL.

I really hope they are done with the fillers now and get going with the War -.-


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 31, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well dip me and call me a nacho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(No idea what this means)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tomorrows episode is going to be interesting, hopefully.
Finally done with the fillers(I think o.o).


----------



## Jolan (Aug 3, 2011)

My god, this was...an awesome manga chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 6, 2011)

Just more filler and the way its heading a lot more "waste of time" to come.

I just did the maths.. its like 50 episodes per year and from that, more than 30 episodes are fillers lol.
Will the story ever finish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont think there will be an end. Same with almost all anime.. Naruto will NEVER be a Hokage.
Luffy will never be Pirate King :/


----------



## Narayan (Aug 6, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> My god, this was...an awesome manga chapter.


Itachi and his crow?


----------



## kevan (Aug 6, 2011)

Luffy is too cool to be pirate fag!


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 6, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Luffy is too cool to be pirate fag!



Que ?¿


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 9, 2011)

The simple reason for it being so popular is that people started watching it from the start and got entangled into the story line of the loner naruto befriended by others and sasuke the so called last of his clan finding out the truth of his clan and how they got exterminated, wrap all that and add in a bunch of ninjas with kick arse abilities make one hell of an anime in my opinion.


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, I just said it lol.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 10, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was redirected to me probably, because I said animes never really have a proper ending.
Luffy will never be the Pirate King or Naruto will NEVER be hokage.
Its just how Anime's end.

I cant even remember how Ranma 1/2 ended. I always wished that Ranma turns normal and marries Akane, but it was just too long ago.. I cant even remember what happend lol.

Back to Naruto: More filler in the anime -.- I will probably skip the next few weeks.

edit: lol kevan. or maybe wasnt refering to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 10, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> hunter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, Ranma and Akane seemed like a good couple, but the miracle never happen.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 10, 2011)

The Naruto, Bleach and One Piece Anime sucks ASS. Their Manga counterparts are far superior.


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> The Naruto, Bleach and One Piece Anime sucks ASS. Their Manga counterparts are far superior.


What are these counterparts


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 10, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please explain what you mean.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> hunter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact of the matter is that most other anime that hasnt had as much run time as naruto or one piece wouldnt have good endings but since one piece and naruto's fan base isnt slowing down and that they havnt really explored much of the actual story line so it leaves big holes to be filled, so I can see in the future that there is room for luffy to be pirate king and naruto to be hokage. But this is really just my simple opinion


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah sorry bout that, read it wrong.

I though you said "The Naruto, Bleach and One Piece Anime sucks ASS. Their Anime counterparts are far superior."


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 10, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Yeah sorry bout that, read it wrong.
> 
> I though you said "The Naruto, Bleach and One Piece Anime sucks ASS. Their Anime counterparts are far superior."



Oh. LOL It k.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


though, some animes without a "perfect happy ending" are good imo. 
like Romeo X Juliet, Code Geass, The girl who leapt through time. Angel Beats.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EXACLY!!!


----------

